# My Dove Coo's in the middle of the night!



## David13

My female ringneck dove for some reason is cooing around 3am or so most nights. It doesn't really bother me, I was just wondering why she might be doing that?


----------



## John_D

I can't give you an explanation, but it's not limited to doves 

The pigeons who from time to time share my room do the same. At present, I have one who coos at around 2 AM every day then goes back to sleep.


----------



## Michy

John is right. This is not limited to doves. When we acquired our female homer, she began with mournful nighttime cooing after living with us for a couple weeks. Our 12 yr old daughter saw it as loneliness and we ended up finding her a mate. Her cooing stopped immediately, however the male, when he entered maturity a couple months later, started cooing all night long. It's been over a year now and his cooing is still mostly ALL NIGHT LONG...lol. Thankfully they have their own separate room where I can close the door.


----------



## John_D

Michy said:


> John is right. This is not limited to doves. When we acquired our female homer, she began with mournful nighttime cooing after living with us for a couple weeks. Our 12 yr old daughter saw it as loneliness and we ended up finding her a mate. Her cooing stopped immediately, however the male, when he entered maturity a couple months later, started cooing all night long. It's been over a year now and his cooing is still mostly ALL NIGHT LONG...lol. Thankfully they have their own separate room where I can close the door.


Guess he gets 10/10 for stamina


----------



## nancybird

They can coo for many different reasons.


----------



## David13

Michy said:


> John is right. This is not limited to doves. When we acquired our female homer, she began with mournful nighttime cooing after living with us for a couple weeks. Our 12 yr old daughter saw it as loneliness and we ended up finding her a mate. Her cooing stopped immediately, however the male, when he entered maturity a couple months later, started cooing all night long. It's been over a year now and his cooing is still mostly ALL NIGHT LONG...lol. Thankfully they have their own separate room where I can close the door.


Aww...yeah, she is a single dove I rescued so she doesn't have any buddies. I wonder if that's it. Can female ringnecks be happy living together? I was thinking of getting her a friend.


----------



## Jay3

Yes they can, and she would probably love having a friend to keep her company.


----------



## David13

Jay3 said:


> Yes they can, and she would probably love having a friend to keep her company.


So if I got another dove, how would I know if they would get along..and what if they didnt?


----------



## spirit wings

my male dove had two hens, and he still cooed at 3 am, needless to say he and one of his hens do not live here any longer., lol...


----------



## Jay3

Put them in cages near each other where they can get used to each other first.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> my male dove had two hens, and he still cooed at 3 am, needless to say he and one of his hens do not live here any longer., lol...


I'd have had to get rid of them also. That would keep me up at night. LOL.


----------



## nancybird

They will keep each other company.Have you tried covering the dove at night?Many years ago the dove I had would coo at night alot & when I covered him he would quite down.I only covered him at night & as soon as I awoke in the morning he was uncovered.He had a good life & my family was happy he was quite at night.


----------



## LuaMoon

My female dove coos constantly until you pay attention to her or pet her or until she falls asleep. My guess is she thinks she has an incredible singing voice. She sounds more like Rod Steward than Carrie Underwood to me though! lol Gotta them those doves!


----------



## nancybird

They are nice to hear.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom

They're nice to hear, within reason. DeeDee (our male ringneck) coos constantly to the point of making us want to strangle him. Our solution is to give him a time out in the bathroom, where he can coo to the bird in the mirror to his heart's content and we have reasonable quiet. I can put up with it for quite a while, but if we want to watch tv, use the phone, or take a nap on the couch, he goes into the bathroom. Sometimes, if we let him out, he will stop cooing, or will at least reduce the manic quality of it.

He spends the night, from about 10:00pm to 9:00am or so in the bathroom anyway so he can have a "nighttime". My husband sleeps all day and is up all night, and DeeDee's cage is in the living room, so for HIM to have any peace and quiet to sleep, he has to go into the bathroom. He doesn't mind it: the bathroom is just another playground to him. He flits around, investigating everything. He has a shower rod up over the tile vanity so he can talk to the birdie in the mirror, and I put paper towels down on the tile to catch his poop. So, that is OUR solution to the noise problem.


----------



## scmona

Our male and female both coo in the wee hours. Not all the time though. We're getting used to it now.


----------



## nancybird

I enjoy the cooing.


----------



## scmona

Yes, it has a soothing sound.


----------



## nancybird

I hear mine coo when I get home from work.I think they must know the sound of my car or know the time I get home.


----------



## whytwings

I work night duty and at my place of employment I often hear the wild Ringneck doves throughout the night .

It was quite funny one time when a staff member came on duty at 0500 hrs , being so early in the morning it's still very dark and I guess a bit eery ......She was banging on the door and when I opened it to let her in , she raced inside and I asked what was wrong ?
........ She exclaimed that when she was parking her car , someone was in the bushes was laughing at her . I almost fell to the floor in a fit of laughter , mind you she just stood there and glared at me in disbelief .

I had to inform her that no one was really laughing at her .......it was just the Ringneck doves / Laughing doves that reside in the trees out the front


----------



## Jay3

Do they really sound like laughing people?


----------



## scmona

That is so funny. Our doves laugh so funny. Sometimes when watching tv they will start laughing and then we start laughing.


----------



## rascal66

Since I have Diamonds that share the same room with me, I used to believe that when they coo in the middle of the night it would be because my TV was on and they couldn't sleep, no matter how low the volume was... Lol. Every time I turned it off then, they would go back to sleep. But it's beyond me why else they would coo at night.


----------



## whytwings

Jay3 said:


> Do they really sound like laughing people?


LOL Jay ........I've heard some people exhibit the most bizzare laughs in my time so anything is possible


----------



## nancybird

Yes they can sound like they are laughing.


----------



## scmona

@Jay3, you can hear Maxx laughing on my video of him and Lilly.


----------



## whytwings

Jay ......I found this video of a dove laughing ........so cute !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_ueMAZ1eIA


----------



## nancybird

That is what mine sound like also.It always makes me laugh.


----------



## whytwings

I can see why it would make you laugh nancybird - it made me laugh too 
They are truely sweet little hunnies , that is for sure !


----------



## scmona

When we replaced one of the males with a female, the male hardly bows and coos anymore. It could be because he's busy on the nest egg sitting alot.


----------



## nancybird

Could very well be.


----------

